# Best enclosure size for g.pulchra



## SuleymanC (Mar 3, 2017)

What would be the best size enclosure for g.pulchra that is 2 inch? She is in 4.5 inch length enclosure


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 3, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> What would be the best size enclosure for g.pulchra that is 2 inch? She is in 4.5 inch length enclosure


I keep mine (initially 2" but now 3.25") in a small Exo Terra Breeding Box. Add substrate until you have no more than 3" of clearance between the top of the substrate and the top of the enclosure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 3, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I keep mine (initially 2" but now 3.25") in a small Exo Terra Breeding Box. Add substrate until you have no more than 3" of clearance between the top of the substrate and the top of the enclosure.


4.5 inch length size is too small right? I heard 6 inch is good for 2 inch...thumb of rule is enclosure that is 3 times bigger than tarantula


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 3, 2017)

And other thing i would complain is the I don't want to keep rehousing her...she already settled down in her new enclosure almost 5 days ago and she is in premolt


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 3, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> 4.5 inch length size is too small right? I heard 6 inch is good for 2 inch...thumb of rule is enclosure that is 3 times bigger than tarantula


It's doable for now. You'll probably want to rehouse her when she molts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SuleymanC (Mar 3, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> It's doable for now. You'll probably want to rehouse her when she molts.


What length size you would keep your 2 inch tarantula in? She also never burrow her substrate even though I put lots of it... She is really inactive right now.. I got fake plant for her and she goes under it for shade..is it better to provide cave for tarantula that doesn't want to burrow her or his substrate?


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 3, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I keep mine (initially 2" but now 3.25") in a small Exo Terra Breeding Box. Add substrate until you have no more than 3" of clearance between the top of the substrate and the top of the enclosure.


Co-sign this, I keep my 2" G. pulchripes in one and I'll be moving my G. iheringi into one after its next moult, the little hatch on the front of the lid is a nice bonus as it means I don't have to take it off the shelf to feed.


----------



## Moonohol (Mar 3, 2017)

SuleymanC said:


> What length size you would keep your 2 inch tarantula in? She also never burrow her substrate even though I put lots of it... She is really inactive right now.. I got fake plant for her and she goes under it for shade..is it better to provide cave for tarantula that doesn't want to burrow her or his substrate?


G. pulchra don't tend to burrow much. I have mine a small cork bark half and it's content to chill under there whenever I'm doing maintenance. The extra sub is mostly to prevent them from sustaining a fatal fall. It's definitely a good idea to give them a hide, as is the case with just about any NW tarantula.


----------



## mistertim (Mar 3, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Co-sign this, I keep my 2" G. pulchripes in one and I'll be moving my G. iheringi into one after its next moult, the little hatch on the front of the lid is a nice bonus as it means I don't have to take it off the shelf to feed.


Yeah I use those as well and love them. They aren't good for burrowers because they're pretty short, especially the medium size, but for terrestrials that tend to stay up top they're great. I have my GBB, my genic, and my P. sazimai in them.


----------



## cold blood (Mar 4, 2017)

Resized952016111495170359



__ cold blood
__ Jan 27, 2017
__ 4






I'd keep it in a 16oz deli cup till 3"

There is a 2.5" pulchripes in this one...and most people can't even find the t in the pic.....certainly not too small.


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 4, 2017)

cold blood said:


> There is a 2.5" pulchripes in this one...and most people can't even find the t in the pic.....certainly not too small.


Camouflage: you're doing it right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

